# Comments made in the 1950s



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Comments made in the year 1955*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*That's only 62 years ago !*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]* 'I'll tell you one thing, if things keep going the way they are, it's going to be impossible to buy a week's groceries for $10.00.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'Have you seen the new cars coming out next year? It won't be long before $1, 000.00 will only buy a used one.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'If cigarettes keep going up in price, I'm going to quit. 20 cents a pack is ridiculous.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'Did you hear the post office is thinking about charging 7 cents just to mail a letter*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'If they raise the minimum wage to $1.00, nobody will be able to hire outside help at the store.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'When I first started driving, who would have thought gas would someday cost 25 cents a gallon. Guess we'd be better off leaving the car in the garage.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'I'm afraid to send my kids to the movies any more Ever since they let Clark Gable get by with saying DAMN in GONE WITH THE WIND, it seems every new movie has either HELL or DAMN in it.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'I read the other day where some scientist thinks it's possible to put a man on the moon by the end of the century. They even have some fellows they call astronauts preparing for it down in Texas .*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'Did you see where some baseball player just signed a contract for $50,000 a year just to play ball? It wouldn't surprise me if someday they'll be making more than the President.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'I never thought I'd see the day all our kitchen appliances would be electric. They are even making electric typewriters now.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'It's too bad things are so tough nowadays. I see where a few married women are having to work to make ends meet.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'It won't be long before young couples are going to have to hire someone to watch their kids so they can both work.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'I'm afraid the Volkswagen car is going to open the door to a whole lot of foreign business.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'Thank goodness I won't live to see the day when the Government takes half our income in taxes. I sometimes wonder if we are electing the best people to government.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'The drive-in restaurant is convenient in nice weather, but I seriously doubt they will ever catch on.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'There is no sense going on short trips anymore for a weekend, it costs nearly $2.00 a night to stay in a hotel.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'No one can afford to be sick anymore, at $15.00 a day in the hospital, it's too rich for my blood.'*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*'If they think I'll pay 30 cents for a hair cut, forget it.'*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2017)

Hahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)

"My Dad used to say, "I remember when $10 worth of groceries would give you a hernia!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2017)

> *I'll tell you one thing, if things keep going the way they are, it's going to be impossible to buy a week's groceries for $10.00.*
> 
> 
> *Did you hear the post office is thinking about charging 7 cents just to mail a letter*



I actually lived off $10 a week for groceries, in the early 70s.     I was skinny...


I remember postcards being 4 cents...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2017)

Whenever grocery prices went up my Grandpa would always mention how he use to get a loaf of bread for a nickel. My Dad complained that his Fig Newtons were getting smaller. When I first started working in the early 60's I'd get Sunoco gas for 29 cents a gallon.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2017)

In the Army, in 1957, my pay was $94.50 plus $45.00 per diem. And, we only got paid once a month. My wife and I paid $45.00 a month for a furnished house and did most of our shopping on the base PX. At the end of the month there was little, if anything, left. My wife did work as a cleaning lady at a local motel and we did babysit together.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I actually lived off $10 a week for groceries, in the early 70s.     I was skinny...
> 
> 
> I remember postcards being 4 cents...



When I was about 10 or so, I used to walk to the grocery store with my mother.  She would spend about $20 for a week's groceries for 4 of us (I remember that because I thought $20 was all the money in the world).  She would get so much stuff that my father would have to stop by on his way home from work to get us and the groceries.  It took forever to carry it all in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2017)

It amazes me that we used to buy our groceries in a small store that was under 2,000 square feet.  The store was owned by a couple, he presided over the little meat counter and she was usually the cashier.  They also hired a couple of high school kids to work afternoons and weekends.  That little store had everything we needed and the owners literally decided the menu for all of the families in town.  Today I can shop in a 140,000 square foot grocery store that is adding a 12,350 square foot addition.  It won't be long before that store will become a vacant hulk and the groceries will appear in a sack dangling from a drone, like the stork!


----------

